# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  سكن القويعيه النسائي للموظفات والطالبات

## خدمه التصميم

سكن القويعية النسائي للموظفات والطالبات 
يعلن مجمع ال سليم السكني الفاخر النسائي بالقويعية عن افتتاح حضانة داخل السكن بأسعار مخفضة ويوجد لدينا بنظام السكن الداخلي كالتالي:
1ـ سرير في غرفة في شقة.
2ـ غرفة في شقة ثنائية.
3ـ شقة كاملة مفروشة (غرفتين +صالة + مطبخ +حمام) .
4ـ سرير في سويت .
5ـ سويت كامل vip (صالة + مطبخ + حمام ).
كما يعلن عن توفر بالموصلات داخل القويعية ومحافظتها وخدمات مجانية مرفقة بالسكن وموصلات إلى الرياض والشرقية بأحدث الحافلات vip .
وللاستفسار يمكنكم الاتصال بالأرقام التالية :016521304
0553262213ـ 0505828631ـ 0504800903سكن القويعية النسائي للموظفات والطالبات 
يعلن مجمع ال سليم السكني الفاخر النسائي بالقويعية عن افتتاح حضانة داخل السكن بأسعار مخفضة ويوجد لدينا بنظام السكن الداخلي كالتالي:
1ـ سرير في غرفة في شقة.
2ـ غرفة في شقة ثنائية.
3ـ شقة كاملة مفروشة (غرفتين +صالة + مطبخ +حمام) .
4ـ سرير في سويت .
5ـ سويت كامل vip (صالة + مطبخ + حمام ).
كما يعلن عن توفر بالموصلات داخل القويعية ومحافظتها وخدمات مجانية مرفقة بالسكن وموصلات إلى الرياض والشرقية بأحدث الحافلات vip .
وللاستفسار يمكنكم الاتصال بالأرقام التالية :016521304
0553262213ـ 0505828631ـ 0504800903

----------

